# i think its some bs



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

this guy lied about what happen and i went to jail and my gun lic was pulled. i went to court and its starting to show that he lied about all that went on. the da said they may drop the charges on me after they hear my 911 calls that it proves my side. i asked if they drop them are they going to do anything to him for lying and was told no its only about 200-250 fine for lying on a report. im out 7,500 and no lic for over a year and this guy going to walk off free.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Life isn't fair.

...But if you need to put out a contract on him, visit this website: http://www.cosa_nostra.com


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

faststang90 said:


> this guy lied about what happen and i went to jail and my gun lic was pulled. i went to court and its starting to show that he lied about all that went on. the da said they may drop the charges on me after they hear my 911 calls that it proves my side. i asked if they drop them are they going to do anything to him for lying and was told no its only about 200-250 fine for lying on a report. im out 7,500 and no lic for over a year and this guy going to walk off free.


I don't know (or need to know) the details, but most states have an appeals process that might help get your license restored, and perhaps a civil lawsuit could be filed to cover your court costs (consult a lawyer, of course; I'm not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV, so none of this should be construed as legal advice).


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This might help......
Texas Law Shield - Legal Protection For Gun Owners
https://www.texaslawshield.com/


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah if i get it back im getting one of them. my lawyer said he does not have anything and i would just be spending money to get nothing. i think the county should give him jail time and a big fine for lying


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

karma will get him


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Look on the bright side, it was only $7,500 and not $100K+ and a couple of years.


----------



## tkroenlein (May 21, 2011)

While he may not see much punishment criminally, you can take up your beef with him in civil court.


----------



## petej (Jul 5, 2014)

Lawyers are usually good for making themselves money, with that said I'd think you'd have a civil case against the individual who lied unless they work for the government. Government employees can make things up or stretch the truth and be protected by the law. I found out here in CT on a non-gun related issue. If the person is just an individual then you should be able to sue to recover all expenses and damages, but check to see if the person has anything to sue for otherwise take the hit on the $7500.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

my court date is set for the nov 5. my lawyer is say texas has a stand your ground and he dont know why the state will not drop it but the state did not even want to hear my two 911 calls. the first one when i pulled it and the second one when the guy blocked the road and i had to drive thru the ditch. i asked my lawyer if i could go after him and he told me no. i dont know the guy. can i get his name so i can go after him. my chl person told me the state raised the amount from 5,000 to 10,000 a person and that they guy and girl both lied. so i should go after both of them for 10,000 each. any one know if thats true


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

my court date was reset till dec 10. do you think i would be better going in front of a judge or have a jury? im out another 3,000 to the lawyer


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hard to say since none of us have a clue what happened exactly... as you have never told us (which is fine as it's your business). Only that someone lied and you were charged with a crime? You lost your carry permit in the process... and spent a lot of money on attorney fees.

No one here can give you any advice since we're all clueless to what this is all about... I assume you had a road rage incident & your gun was involved... as a result, you went to jail. The other party lied about what happened and now your in court.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i had a guy run a stop sign and about hit me. i blew the horn for a short time nothing crazy. he brake checked me and started throwing things at me. so i moved over to get away from him. he cut over and hit his brakes again and still was throwing things back at my truck. i got on his drives side and asked him what his problem was. he said that he was having a bad day and thier car just got repoed. i said so you run a stop sign and brake check me 2 times in a truck that you dont own. i heard something hit my truck so i throw a 20 oz drink back. i drove off and he was in a lane where he could go by me. i seen him with what it looked like a 1 liter drink. he hit the side of my truck and it sounded like my door was bent in. so i went to get his plate number. he had pulled off the side in a open spot so i stopped to get his plate number. as i was looking for something to write on i hear him saying he was going to f me up. i should have just drove off but i got out and told him im disabled and im not going to fight. he said he was going to f me up any way. i told him i have my chl and i have my gun. he said you better use it. he got maybe 15 feet from me and i pulled it. he said you better use it because im going to f you up. he got maybe 10 feet from me and i pointed it at him. he said you better use it. i took the safety off and he stopped. i got back in my truck and drove off. i called it in that i pulled my gun. i was asked where i was and i said i drove away from him. she told me to go to the police station. i turn around to go back and that guy was thier blocking the road. i drove thru a ditch and he started chasing me. i got away from him and the cops arrested me for pulling my gun. they told the cops that i cut them off and was throwing stuff at them. they said they never threw anything at me and they did not tell them that they blocked the road the second time. i took pictures of my truck and you can see something was thrown at it. i took pictures of where i went thru the ditch


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry for your troubles. I think the lesson you should take from this is if you had avoided him after his brake check you would not have lost a thing. The fight you avoid is a win in my opinion. The fact that you continued the encounter while carrying and got to the point of drawing it makes me think the cops got it right.
Goldwing


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

im in a stand your ground state and my lawyer is thinking its a win for me. i got to see thier report and it was saying they was in fear of thier life.
if you was in fear of your life would you block the road on someone you know that has a gun and just pulled it on you a few minutes ago? thier report says they was begging me not to shoot.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see how this has anything to do with standing your ground. You said that you were throwing 20 oz. drinks back and forth. How in hell does that turn in to you drawing your gun, aiming it at him and taking off the safety? 
Goldwing


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i may have been wrong for throwing a drink back at them but i think they should man up and tell the truth about all that what happen.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

faststang90 said:


> yeah i may have been wrong for throwing a drink back at them but i think they should man up and tell the truth about all that what happen.


I think self-preservation comes into play here. How do they benefit from agreeing with your side of the story?

I see stories like this on the news almost every day...Family members come on TV and ask perpetrators to "do the right thing," and turn themselves in for some offense, or action.

Sorry, but aint likely to happen here, either.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i keep getting calls from my lawyer that they are not going to make my case this month and i need to go in and get my reset papers. this case has been going on over a year now. i was told that they have to do something with in 2 years or drop it. is that true? i think the state knows they are wrong and are going to just drag this out as long as they can.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

faststang90 said:


> i keep getting calls from my lawyer that they are not going to make my case this month and i need to go in and get my reset papers. this case has been going on over a year now. i was told that they have to do something with in 2 years or drop it. is that true? i think the state knows they are wrong and are going to just drag this out as long as they can.


That's the legal system, I bet you both wish things would have been different and no soda pop throwing went down. Tough to say, it may be part of your attorney's strategy, but yes, there is such a thing called "right to a speedy trial" 6th amendment, but you can't claim as such if you have requested delays yourself(latches).

Generally, depending on the circumstances, delay can be very beneficial to the defendant, but can go either way. In order to convict you the state must have witnesses, witnesses to testify on behalf of their statements, etc.. If the alleged victim moves, dies, etc., the state has no case unless you have made a confession or incriminating statements to the police or witnesses they can call to testify..


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I think you should plead guilty to being stupid in public and take your punishment. Good grief man, throwing pop bottles ? How old are you, 12 ?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i guess i think different than others. they need to grown up to thier wrong doing and stop acting like they are some scared person. sounds like you think that guy at took stuff from the store then attacked a cop should be alive


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm biting my tongue. Hard.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> i guess i think different than others. they need to grown up to thier wrong doing and stop acting like they are some scared person. sounds like you think that guy at took stuff from the store then attacked a cop should be alive


RUFKM? Get your act together. If it were up to me, you wouldn't be bringing another gun to a soda pop fight.
Goldwing


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

well when i told him im disabled im not going to fight and he said he still was going to f ck me up. that changed every thing. im going to defend my self if i have too.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> i had a guy run a stop sign and about hit me. i blew the horn for a short time nothing crazy. he brake checked me and started throwing things at me. so i moved over to get away from him. he cut over and hit his brakes again and still was throwing things back at my truck. i got on his drives side and asked him what his problem was. he said that he was having a bad day and thier car just got repoed. i said so you run a stop sign and brake check me 2 times in a truck that you dont own. i heard something hit my truck so i throw a 20 oz drink back. i drove off and he was in a lane where he could go by me. i seen him with what it looked like a 1 liter drink. he hit the side of my truck and it sounded like my door was bent in. so i went to get his plate number. he had pulled off the side in a open spot so i stopped to get his plate number. as i was looking for something to write on i hear him saying he was going to f me up. i should have just drove off but i got out and told him im disabled and im not going to fight. he said he was going to f me up any way. i told him i have my chl and i have my gun. he said you better use it. he got maybe 15 feet from me and i pulled it. he said you better use it because im going to f you up. he got maybe 10 feet from me and i pointed it at him. he said you better use it. i took the safety off and he stopped. i got back in my truck and drove off. i called it in that i pulled my gun. i was asked where i was and i said i drove away from him. she told me to go to the police station. i turn around to go back and that guy was thier blocking the road. i drove thru a ditch and he started chasing me. i got away from him and the cops arrested me for pulling my gun. they told the cops that i cut them off and was throwing stuff at them. they said they never threw anything at me and they did not tell them that they blocked the road the second time. i took pictures of my truck and you can see something was thrown at it. i took pictures of where i went thru the ditch


Read what you wrote earlier. I hope that you aren't going to take your lame story in front of a judge. 
Goldwing


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

You could have avoided all this by simply letting it go when the guy ran the stop sign. Bet you've done the same thing sometime in your time as a driver. His momentary lapse did not make you judge, jury, and punisher in chief. You, as an armed citizen, have a responsibility to use good judgement and to not let petty matters escalate like this one did. You were in the wrong from the time you laid on the horn.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

And the moral of this story is:

Don't engage in road rage while carrying a firearm... ever. Even if you feel you've been wronged.
No need to beep the horn or exchange insults while carrying... ever.
REALLY no need, while carrying, to follow people, pull off the road when they do, then exchange words... ever.

Don't instigate situations
Don't escalate situations
Remove yourself from situations if you can do so safely.

Or go ahead and do any/all of the above. You may feel better and truly believe the other guy needs to be "set straight", but as you can see from the OP, it's gonna cost ya.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

all im saying is they need to own up to what they did. its a costly thing for me to learn.

this is why my lawyer is saying it should be dropped. him blocking the road the second time. he was not in fear of his life.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know why my lawyer has not had this dropped. I found a thing that says you have the right to a speedy trial act. it says they have within 6 months on felonies or the charges are dismissed. the only thing is I'm not sure if this is a felony. I think it should be on all charges. I guess I need to call and talk to him. if they reset my case again I think I will talk to the state. this has been going on since august 2013


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The longer it takes, the more the lawyers will make off you. Your not incarcerated right now so there's not a rush to get you a "speedy" trial.

Dosen't sound like your lawyer is keeping you updated or informing you of what to expect.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, after reading most of this whole thread, I am left to believe there is some epic fail going on here. The OP sounds like he does not want to hear any other opinion, other than his own. Beating a dead horse here.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Wow, after reading most of this whole thread, I am left to believe there is some epic fail going on here. The OP sounds like he does not want to hear any other opinion, other than his own. Beating a dead horse here.


I'm pretty sure that he is expecting the other person involved to read his posts and confess due to a guilty conscience. If he seeks sympathy he can find that in Mirriam Websters Dictionary, it's right between $hit and syphilis.:smt089
GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> I'm pretty sure that he is expecting the other person involved to read his posts and confess due to a guilty conscience. If he seeks sympathy he can find that in Mirriam Websters Dictionary, it's right between $hit and syphilis.:smt089
> GW


Lol! Now that was funny right there! :anim_lol:


----------

